# Ham Radios



## Linda61 (Mar 2, 2011)

I have just been reading trough old posts on radios and communication,
with all the information, I am just a little confused.

Did I understand that you can use one of these Hand Held ham radios, and that is all you need? I do understand that you need a license to operate it, but do you need anything else? Trying to find something that would reach up to 30 miles away, (other family members.)


----------



## MrSfstk8d (Jan 20, 2011)

wouldn't really try to use a handheld 2 meter rig with whip antena (small enough to use like a walkie talkie) to dependably shoot 30 miles. Something mounted in the car with a ~3ft antena on top would do the trick though. Now you can get REALLY friskie and set up a repeater in the car/BOV and use the handhelds within range of the repeater.


----------



## Linda61 (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you, I am really confused on what to do, seems like nothing can get the range you need without spending loads of money


----------



## tyler_kd0bsa (Nov 4, 2009)

In most cases its almost cheaper to buy a mobile rig vs a handheld. My main mobile rig cost less than my Yeasu VX-7 and decent mobile antenna can be around $30-$40.


----------



## Linda61 (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks I will look into a mobile set up, things is am going to have to have two of whatever I get, one for hubby too, as he works about 10 miles away and has to cross a river to get home, if we had an earthquake might be impossible to get home. So I will look into two mobile rigs


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

tyler_kd0bsa said:


> In most cases its almost cheaper to buy a mobile rig vs a handheld. My main mobile rig cost less than my Yeasu VX-7 and decent mobile antenna can be around $30-$40.


And what is your mobile rig (make/model)? Would you recommend it or having used it would you recommend something else? I too am looking to get something. I just started studying for my tech license.


----------

